# Please help with this Verizon upgrade question



## velocity92c (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey all. My girlfriend doesn't have an ugprade for about 4 months and I wasn't planning on using the one I have currently for a while anyway, as I still have unlimited data, so I let her use it. I ordered a phone for her from Amazon and it's scheduled to ship tomorrow. My question is, how do we go about activating this phone? Can we just take it to a Verizon store with her old phone, since this phone is brand new and activate it there on her account? Or since I ordered it from Amazon, will it come preactivated on my number, and when we turn the phone on, it will deactivate my current phone? I'm looking for advice on how to proceed here. Thanks!


----------



## jmcguire525 (Jul 13, 2012)

is it 4G or 3G? If 4G then you will need a sim card from Verizon, 3G you just need to call a number to activate.


----------



## Jaydizz (Jul 28, 2013)

You're probably not going to like what I'm going to tell you.

Because you ordered from Amazon, the terms of service states that the phone has to be activated on the line it was ordered for and remain active for a period of 6 months. Since you upgraded your line, you could only use this upgrade on your line. If you activate this in a different line other than yours, you will be charged a termination fee from Amazon of $250.

Also, you upgraded your line which requires an agreement to change the data package to a tiered plan. It hasn't changed yet, but as soon as this upgrade phone is activated, the data package under your line will change to a tiered data package.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------

